# المناظرة الاولى مع الاستاذ ( احمد الشامى1) .... الموثوقية النصية للقران



## apostle.paul (15 مايو 2019)

اعزائى / بداءة نرحب بالاستاذ ( احمد الشامى1) فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية , حسب الاتفاق بينى وبين استاذ احمد سيكون هناك مناظرتين بينى وبينه 

المناظرة الاولى/ وستكون هنا مكانها تتعلق بالموثوقية النصية للقران 
و المناظرة الثانية / ستكون متعلقة بالموثوقية النصية للعهد الجديد 

* تعليمات / ممنوع التعليق من الاعضاء فى الموضوع وسيتم فتح موضوع اخر للتعليق على المناظرة.

سبب فتح الموضوع فى المنتدى للتأكد من ان المحاور للاستاذ احمد الشامى هو نفسه صاحب الاكونت الخاص  بى فى المنتدى زى ما هو اكد على صفحته بانه هو نفسه الشخص المحاور 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





بعد تفعيل الاكونت الخاص من فضلك تسجل حضورك.


----------



## apostle.paul (16 مايو 2019)

الاستاذ على صفحته بيقول " لغى حسابه على الفيس بوك بعد ما الدكتور امير حفظه الله ناقشه "

وانا احب افضحكوا فضيحة صغيرة دا الاكونت بتاعى بالاميل اللى انا مسجل بيه 






الاكونت الفيس بوك نفسه قفله has been disabled مش انا اللى قفلته كما قال الكذاب

بالمناسبة دكتورهم امير بيقولى ان نص العهد الجديد بيرجع للقرن الرابع وميعرفش اصلا اسماء البرديات ولما بقوله بردية 45 بيقولى مفهاش مرقس يا جماعة انتقوا متعلمين يخطابونا بدل اشباه البشر دول 

*نرجع ونقول من فضل الادارة تفعيل عضوية هذا الكائن لتبدأ المطحنة العلمية ووعد منى هيكون نهاية مشوارك الفنى فى الرقص على ايدى *

شيل الكلام بسرعة قبل ما تتفضح


----------



## apostle.paul (17 مايو 2019)

*الموثوقية النصية للقران​بدءا باسم يهوه القدير اله ابائنا الاله الوحيد المستحق للعبادة والتسبيح في مجد فتاه القدوس يسوع بالروح الأزلي المعطى لنا , موضوعنا في المناظرة هو " الموثوقية النصية للقران " ولكى نسير بشكل علمي سأقسم الموضوع لنقاط 
نقاط المناقشة :
1-	مقدمة وتشمل لماذا اخترت موضوع المناظرة هو الموثوقية النصية للقران وليس غيره وما الهدف منها
وتشمل:
-  الكلام عن ما هو الهدف من دراسة تاريخ نص القران وما هي الأسئلة التي يجب ان تسأل ويُجاب عنها في نهاية المناظرة او لا يُجاب عنها.
- لماذا تحديدا اختيار الموضوع عن غيره واهميته بالنسبة للإسلام ككل ونفى الموثوقية عن نص الإسلام المقدس يساوى انتهاء الموثوقية في تلك الديانة تماما.

2-	تصحيح مفاهيم وتوضيح تعريفات
 وتشمل:
- تحديد أهمية القران وشكله بالنسبة للإسلام .
- تقديم تعريف محدد للتحريف وتطبيقه على القران.


3-	تقسيم تاريخ النص القرآني الى فترتين 
أ‌-	فترة من موت محمد مؤسس الإسلام ومؤلف القران _ نظريا _ الى ظهور عثمان ابن عفان الخليفة الثالث له
وتشمل:
- مشكلة الاحرف السبع ورخصة التدخل في شكل النص من قبل القراء ومن ثم اختفاء تلك الاحرف.
- إمكانية قراءة القران بالمعنى وعدم الالتزام بقراءات مؤلف القران.
- التضارب النصي وسط قراء القران وظهور مصاحف عدة والكل يدعى بانها قراءة ترجع للنبي.
- الدليل الأدبي من التراث الإسلامي على وجود قراءات كانت تقرأ من الصحابة مخالفة لما يقرأ الان بل وتغير المعنى تماما.
- اعتراف الجيل الأول بضياع كثير من القران.
- الدليل النصي بعرض اقدم نصين لشكل قران مختلف عن القران الحالي وتحديدا النص السفلى من صنعاء ونص اخر ممسوح لأول مرة سيعرض على المسلمين فيه قراءات مختلفة عن ما يقرا الان.

ب‌-	الفترة من بداية توحيد النص من عثمان وظهور القراءات للحرف العثماني
وتشمل:
- الاعتراض من قبل اكابر الصحابة والدعوة للالتزام بحرفهم بل واستمرار القراءة بحرفهم لمدة كبيرة.
- ظهور القراءات ومشاكلها.
- اعتراف علماء القراءات بضياع الكثير من القراءات.
- امثلة على قراءات كانت تقرأ قديما بشكل مختلف عن القراءة الحالية وتضارب القراء فيما بينهم , قراءات تغير المعنى, قراءات تغير المعنى الفقهي والتشريعي للنص, قراءات تؤثر على فهم النص تماما, قراءات اُنتقدت و رُدت من قراء اخرين.... الى اخره.
أخيرا / الخاتمة.*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 مايو 2019)

*ولانك موجود حاليا 

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 1)

فرجاء التأكيد لما المنتدى يفعل عضويتك علشان نبدأ *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2019)

هتفضل قاعد كدا كتير برا المنتدى ، عضويتك اتفعلت نبدأ بقة 

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 1)


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2019)

*واضح من عدد الزوار اللى بيدخلوا مرة واحدة انى هناظر شلة مجتمعة اللى يعرف فيهم يرد على حاجة يرد مش شخص بعينه

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 8 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 6)

منتظر تسجيل حضورك انت واصحابك اللى هيحاولوا يردوا علشان نبدا *


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (18 مايو 2019)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

حدد موعد المناظرة ، لأني أريدها يوم واحد فقط ، ما رأيك بعد غد ؟

وابدأ بنقطة واحدة فقط لا تبدأ بعدة مقدمات وعدة نتائج ، هي مناظرة لا محاضرة 

تنبيه هام ( الصفحة مسجلة فيديو ، ضمانا لعدم حذف أي شئ من كلامي بواسطة الإدارة )


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2019)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


فعلا الرعب اتملك منك لمجرد انك قريت بنود المناظرة ، نعيش ونرعبك بعلمنا

المناظرة يقول فيها المناظر ما يريد طالما فى صلب الموضوع دون تشتيت ويترك للاخر ان يرد عليه 

راجع اصل الموضوع " الموثوقية النصية للقران "ولا يوجد حرف واحد سيقال خارج الموضوع 

لو مش قد المناظرة او بمعنى اصح مرعوب من اللى هيحصل فيك شوف حد متمكن يناظرنى

انا اقول اى شئ فى المناظرة يا اخ احمد مفيش حد بيقول للمناظر قول ايه ومتقلش ايه متبقاش زى التلميذ الخايب المناظرة بيتفق على عنوانها ومن ثم يترك للمناظر الحق فى اختيار ما سيطرحه 

احذف ايه يا اخ هو انت قولت حاجة تتحذف ، ممكن تقول انا بعلن هروبى بس بطريق دبلوماسى او انا معرفش ارد على النقط اللى انت هتطرحها وخلصنا بس بلاش الظهور بمظهر التلميذ الخايب


الفرصة امامك ، ها نبدأ ؟ هسيبلك فرصة للرد متعيطش 


بمناسبة تحديد وقت المناظرة مفتوحة انا هقدم اول مداخلة بعد يومين وهترك ضعفهم ليك للرد 

كفا هروب يا صغيرى الفرصة متاحة للكف عن الصراخ على صفحتك


----------



## apostle.paul (18 مايو 2019)

هقولكم فى النهاية ليه امثال الكائنات دى بتصمم على مناظرة بالصوت فى ظرف ساعتين فقط لا غير ولن يقدروا على الحوارات الكتابية المطولة بس بعد لما اجيب اخره ونسجل الهروب الاعظم لنخرسهم للابد


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (19 مايو 2019)

المناظرة الأولى غدا من العاشرة مساءا إلى الواحدة صباحا 

تبدأ المناظرة بذكر نقطة واحدة فقط مختصرة وليس مقدمة طويلة ، هذا حوار وليس محاضرة 


موافق ؟


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (19 مايو 2019)

وأيضا هل ستبدأ أنت أم أبدأ أنا


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (19 مايو 2019)

وأيضا هل ستبدأ أنت أم أبدأ أنا

بالمناسبة , هذه ثاني مرة أكتب فيها هذا السؤال ، كتبته منذ قليل ثم تم مسحه من قبل الإدارة !!

على كل حال الصفحة مصورة فيديو ، وسيتم فضح عمليات الحذف


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2019)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


قولتلك ن سنين هتقع فى ايدى ومحش هيخلصك منى وايدك وقعت ومحدش سمى عليك



> المناظرة الأولى غدا من العاشرة مساءا إلى الواحدة صباحا



والله , طيب ما تاخد الاكونت بتاعى بالمرة تتدخل من عندى تكتب اللى انت هتعرف ترد عليه وبعدين تكتب من بروفايلك رد على نفسك

بزمتك مش مكسوف من نفسك ؟؟



> تبدأ المناظرة بذكر نقطة واحدة فقط مختصرة وليس مقدمة طويلة ، هذا حوار وليس محاضرة



انا حر اقول اللى انا عايزه واقدم المادة اللى انا عايزها بالصورة اللى انا عايزها طالما ارتضيت بالمناظرة , تسميها محاضرة تسميها درس خصوصى مش قصتى انا قصتى طالما فى صلب الموضوع اقول اللى انا عايزه

خلى اصحابك يتفضلوا 

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 2)

علشان انقذ سمعتك من الهروب المخزى

- لك ضعف مدة  ما ساكتب فيه مداخلتى لكتابة ردك رفقا بحالك يا مسكين 
- انا حر اقدم اللى انا عايزه طالما فى صلب موضوع مناظرتنا  مش على اخر الزمن هتقولى اقول ايه ومقولش ايه

عندك اعتراض ومش فاهم يعنى ايه مناظرة تروح تجيب حد اعلم منك بكتابك يناظرنى والا فلتلعن هروبك المخزى المتوقع


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2019)

> وأيضا هل ستبدأ أنت أم أبدأ أنا



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



صعبت على والله , مش هتقل عليك تانى 

عايزن تناظرنى فى موثوقية كتابك وكمان عايز تبدأ انت

مش عايزتاخد الساعة بالمرة 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله دا اتصدم 



> بالمناسبة , هذه ثاني مرة أكتب فيها هذا السؤال ، كتبته منذ قليل ثم تم مسحه من قبل الإدارة !!



سؤال ايه لا مؤاخذة يا استاذ احمد هو انت مش عارف بنتكلم على ايه 



> على كل حال الصفحة مصورة فيديو ، وسيتم فضح عمليات الحذف



واو ياللهول 

انه مفاجاة لى وللمشاهدين 

ايه تانى ؟؟

قولتلهم دا IQ فى الحضيض مصدقوش 

هتفضح عمليات الحذف 


ايه كمان يا حبيبى قولى


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2019)

يلا يا ابنى انجز وبطل شغل الاطفال قدامك حل من اتنين:-

1- نبدأ 
2- تهرب 

فكرة الكونسلتو اللى انت عملته مع الشلة بتوعك علشان تهرب هروب دبلوماسى وتتدخل تقوله انا هناظرك فى ظرف ساعتين دا مياكلش معانا المناظرة مناظرة معروفة منذ قدي الزمن ,  عايز تخترع مناظرات انت والشلة علشان تهرب بشكل شيك مش هسمحلك انت دخلت المصيدة واللى كان كان 

** ملاحظة : المادة النقدية اللى انا محضرهالك هتخليك تعيط بالدم *


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (19 مايو 2019)

للمرة الثالثة والأخيرة

الموعد غدا من العاشرة مساءا إلى الواحد صباحا بتوقيت القاهرة

تبدأ أنت 

تذكر نقطة واحدة فقط ، فإذا فرغنا منها انتقلنا للتي بعدها ، هذه مناظرة وليست محاضرة 

إذا لم توافق على هذه الثلاثة تعتبر المناظرة لاغية ولن أرد


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2019)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> تعتبر المناظرة لاغية ولن أرد



ادى المسلمين صوت وجعجعة وقت الجد يخلعوا 

لما تسترجل وتعرف تكلم المسيحين وتعرف تخاطبهم بالعلم باب المنتدى مفتوح لمناظرة زى اى مناظرة حصلت فى تاريخ مجرة درب التبانة 

مناظر يقدم مادته بخصوص موضوع المناظرة المتفق عليها سلفا
ومناظر يقدم الرد على ما طُرح يحاول ان يعكس ما قيل ويثبت عكسه 

اما هروبك اللى بتحاول تجمله بشكل دبلوماسى دا لا يخيل على امثالنا فانا مقدر كم الرعب اللى جواك تجاه كل ما هو اسلامى

* ملاحظة : سواء هربت اوكملت المادة بخصوص موضوع المناظرة هتتطرح 

عايز ترد عليها الباب مفتوح ومرحب بيك ترد بكل اللى انت عايزه 
مش عايز تكمل المناظرة اتفضل اخلع كما هو متوقع وقولت للكل هيجى وقت الجد وهيخترع اى سبب علشان يخلع لانه فاشل ولا يجيد ابجديات الرد على النقد الاسلامى

وقد جاء وتحققت نبوتنا 

ارقد فى التراب يا عزيزى ولا تتحدى بشئ انت اقل من تلتزم بيه


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (19 مايو 2019)

يعني أنا غلطان في تحديد موعد للمناظرة !!!

خلاص ....المناظرة موعدها غير محدد ، أي شخص يكتب في أي وقت عشان الجاهل يروح يذاكر ويستشير الآخرين !! !!

إن شالله حتى أرد عليك بعد سنة !!


وأنا غلطان في أن المتناظر لا يشتت الموضوع بذكر أكثر من نقطة بل يكتفي بواحدة فقط ثم ننتقل لما بعدها !!

خلاص ....اكتب ألف نقطة .....وأنا هكتب ألف نقطة ....ده فيه أحسن من كده كمان.....ممكن أن لا اقرأ كلامك اصلا ....أدخل على الموضوعات اللي أنا كاتبها وانسخ منها وأنزل خمسين مشاركة ورا بعض !!!  وكثرة الكلام ستؤدي إلى تشتيت أغلب القراءة فلن يستطيع أغلب الناس أن يعرف ما الذي أجبت عليه وما الذي لم أجب عليه من كثرة المكتوب !!!


إيه رأيك ؟؟

ده ممكن أعمل أحسن من كده كمان ، ممكن أنسخ في المسيحيات ، وممكن في اللاهوت كمان حتى مش نقد نصي ، وأنزل عدد ضخم من المشاركات ....طالما لن نتقيد بنقطة محددة  فكثرة النقاط والمقالات النازلة ستشتت الناس وسيهرب الضعيف ويختبئ خلف الكثرة !!!


أبدااااااااا  

(1) المناظرة لها وقت محدد حتى لا تستعين بصديق أوتذهب للقراءة 
(2)المناظرة نقطة نقطة وليس مقال مقابل مقال حتى لا تهرب وتخبئ ضعفك وراء كثرة المشاركات، وراء الإغراق
(3)تبدأ أنت 


ما تضيعش وقتي ، ولو فيكو واحد قوي قادر على المناظرة الصوتية فليبرز لي قرنه ، الكلام مش ليك يا أبتسول انت بتستخبى ورا الشاشة عشان الكوبي بيست ,,,, أنا كلامي لمن عنده شجاعة أن لا يستعمل جوجل ويواجه مباشرة


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2019)

الشرشحة ابتدت من السوقى العبيط 

اذكرك يا جويهل بكلامى

ظ،- حددت يومين ليدأ اول مداخلة وحددت ليك يا معاق ضعفين المدة للرد من جهتك 

ظ¢- نقاط المناظرة كلها تصب فى موضوع المناظرة الرئيسى " موثوقية نص القران " فاين اعتراضك على اى نقطة فيهم تحديدا يا ابو جهل ؟

ظ£- ثالثا لو اتكلمت بكلمة واحدة خارج الموضوع المتفق من هروبك المخزى لغير قرانك سيتم حذفه وانا هلتزم بنفس النقطة

ظ¤- والاهم انى بقالى سنين بتكلم عن القران ، فمن اين اتيت بمعلوماتى اللى بنقشها يا اتفه من التفاهه ؟

ظ¥- لم اقرا لك حرفا اصلا ترد فيه على كلمة نقدية واحدة كتبتها بخصوص قرانك ، هل انت مصاب بمرض نفسى ؟

المناظرة تحدد مدة محددة لكتابة مشاركتك وبالتبعية مناظرك له نفس المدة للرد عليك 

وبما انك جاهل فاعطيتك منى انا ضعف المدة نظرا لضعفك ومستواك الضحل فينا يخص اسلامك

فوحب عليك شكرى على ما اعطيته اياك


انا عن نقاط المناظرة لا يحق لمخلوق ان يقول لمناظره اتكلم فيما انا اريده فقط فهذا مت فرط جهلك وضعفك

انا اقول اللى انا عايزه بالمصادر اللى انا عايزها طالما فى اطار الموضوع المتفق عليه 


اقبل يا معاق وكفا هروب مخزى وهبل 

مرعوب ليه من اللى انا هقوله وانت مش عامل حسابك هترد ازاى ، اسبلك فرصة تروح تتدرس الاول علشان تبقى واثق من نفسك يا تلميذى الخايب ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (19 مايو 2019)

بعد لما تهرب زى اخواتك الباقيين هقولكوا ليه المسلم بيصمم على مناظرة صوتية تتألف من ثلاث مداخلات كل منهم ربع ساعة لكل محاور ومن ثم انهاء الحوار العبيط ومن ثم بدا مسرحية عبيطة مرتبة من قبلها 

وابدا لن يدخل فى مناظرات مطولة مهما كان هقولكم فى النهاية المسرحية العبيطة اللى بيسوقوها لاتباعهم السذج 

دول احفاد العبيط احمد ديدات شوية اراجوزات لا اكثر


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (20 مايو 2019)

انت كتبت 18 سطر ، أهنتني فيهم 15 مرة !!  ....قائمة ( إهانات أبوستل لمحاوره ) :


1-( السوقي)
2-( العبيط)
3-(جويهل)
4-(معاق)
5-(شرشحة)
6-(يا أتفه من التفاهة)
7-(مصاب بمرض نفسي)
8-(جاهل)
9-(يا أبو جهل)
10-(فرط جهلك )
11-(يا معاق)
12-( هبل)
13-(أحفاد العبيط)
14-(شوية أرجوزات)
15-(الخايب)


لا ....الحوار يبدأ بنقطة واحدة فقط(ولا أقصد سطر واحد فقط) ....الحوار له وقت محدد ..... وغير مقبول أن تحذفوا حرف من كلامي بأي مبرر ...وأنت تبدأ ....هذه أربعة نقاط أساسية ..... لن أسمح أن تكتب مقالا من عشرين نقطة 

المناظرة الصوتية ستحرمك من النسخ واللصق، وستظهر مستواك لأنها ستكون مداخلات 5 دقائق مقابل 5 دقائق ، وليس ربع ساعة ...... أنت لن تجرؤ عليها .... أنا أطلبها ممن لا يخشى المواجهة ولا يعتمد على جوجل ، ولست أنت المعنى بالطبع


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

> انت كتبت 18 سطر ، أهنتني فيهم 15 مرة !! ....قائمة ( إهانات أبوستل لمحاوره ) :
> 
> 
> 1-( السوقي)
> ...



انت بتعتبرها اهانة وانا شايفها وصف لانسان داخل مهاترات عقيمة لمجرد انه التزم بكلمة على صفحته وقت الزنقة وعلشان يعدى موقف تم اتهامه فيها بجهله التام بتفاصيل تاريخ نص كتابه فاضطهر للموافقة صاغر على محاورتى ودلوقتى بيحاول يفلفص منها باى صورة تحفظ ماء وجهه بعد لما اصيب برعب لمجرد قراءة بنود الحوار 



> لا ....الحوار يبدأ بنقطة واحدة فقط(ولا أقصد سطر واحد فقط)


النقطة الواحدة هو اللى يحدده محاورك ومناظرك بذكائه ومهارته فى المناظرة وربط التفاصيل ببعض فيمكن ان استخدام اكثر من دليل فى ربط تفاصيل ببعض للوصول الى نتيجة موضوعية , ومش من حق اى انسان ايا كان ان يتدخل فى توجيه مناظره ( خصمه ) فيما سيقوله , الاتفاق كان عن موضوع عام وهو " الموثوقية النصية للقران " وبصورة علمية قدمت الموضوع وتسلسله كالاتى 

1- الهدف من دراسة تاريخ النص والاسئلة التى يجب ان تُجاب عنها 
2- مشكلة الاحرف السبعة 
3- مشكلة تدخل القراء فى صناعة القران
4- مشكلة قراءة القران بالمعنى
5- ظهور مصحاف الصحابة وتضارب القراء
6- اعتراف الجيل الاول بضياع الكثير من القران 
7- الدليل الادبى على اختلاف الصحابة فى قراءة القران وامثلة على الاختلافات
8- الدليل النصى المخطوطى على اختلاف القران ما قبل عثمان عن المصحف الحالى " تحديدا مصحفين سنتكلم عنهم "
9- توحيد النص باوامر سياسية وازاحة نصوص الصحابة الاخرى بالحرق وهولوكست المصاحف الشهير
10- اعتراض الصحابة 
11- ظهور القراءات ومشاكلها وتطورها
12- اختلاف القراء للحرف الواحد واختلاف القراءات واثرها التشريعى والفقهى والتفسيرى مع ذكر امثلة 


ابدأ بانى نقطة وادخل انى نقطة فى انى نقطة واقول ايه واعمل ايه دا مش شغلك دى وظيفتى 
انت وظيفتك لو اتكلمت عن حرف واحد خارج نطاق الموضوع اعترض 

انت خايف من الموضوع وعارف ان كل النقط المذكورة اعلاه معندكش رد عليها اتفضل الباب يفوت جمل وابعت لنا واحد كبير نكلمه



> لحوار له وقت محدد


وقد تم وقولت هبدأ باول مشاركة وفى خلال يومين هتكون جاهزة و ليك المجال للرد الكامل فى  ضعف الوقت , فين المشكلة مش فاهم ؟



> وغير مقبول أن تحذفوا حرف من كلامي بأي مبرر


كل كلامك فى صلب الموضوع محدش هيقرب ليه بمجرد لجوئك للاقتباس من كتب لا تخص قرانك او التكلم فيما لا يخص الموضوع سيتم حذفه بدون سابق انذار وهنعلم عليك انك متقدرش اثبات شئ يخص قرانك الا للجوء للاخرين 

الاند قال متزجر عاد دانيال والاس اعترف دا لما نتناقش فى الموثوقية النصية للعهد الجديد , ومش هعمل زيك واقولك تقول ايه ولا متقلش ايه هسيبك تهرى وتهبد زى مانت عايز وعلى انا الرد

محاولاتك البائسة لربط الاتنين هيتم حذفها مباشرة

وعلشان اختصر عليك السكة العقيمة والكلمتين اللى انت حافظهم عثمان مش ناسخ اصلى يا باشا ومفيش حاجة اسمها ناسخ اصلى للقران دى تأليفات من دماخ سيادتك
والاسناد مش تاريخ نص دا اى هبد
والراوى مش مخطوطة دا هرى اسلامى مش اكتر 

وهثبتلك ان كل دا هرى انت بتهريه مش اكتر





> وأنت تبدأ


فاجأتنى الصراحة كنت متخيل ان فى طرف تالت هيبدأ 



> لن أسمح أن تكتب مقالا من عشرين نقطة



وانت مين علشان تسمح ولا متسمحش انا هتكلم فى نقط محددة ومكثفة وكل كلمة هقولها دليلى عليها موجود 

أتكلم فى ايه ومتكلمش فى ايه دا ميخصكش 



> المناظرة الصوتية ستحرمك من النسخ واللصق



للمرة المليون

قولت جوجل بنقل منه
بنسخ وبلصق 

وانا هديك فرصة علشان تثبت كذبك 

ادى قائمة بالمواضيع اللى كتبتها هتلاقيها هنا منها مواضيع اترد عليك فيها مباشرا وغيرها المئات

تقدر تقولى موضوع واحد فيهم انا نسخته ؟ وفين مصدر الموضوع اللى انا نسخت منه ؟

يلا همتك علشان انت منظرك عرة الصراحة 



> وستظهر مستواك لأنها ستكون مداخلات 5 دقائق مقابل 5 دقائق ، وليس ربع ساعة



هو المستوى بيظهر فى الخمس دقايق ولا لما تتعمق فى الموضوع فيظهر مستواك الحقيقى فتقدر تحدد القوى والدارس والمتمكن من التلميذ الخايب اللى معندوش كلمتين على بعض عارف يقولهم ؟ نفسى تفكر بعقلك للحظة قبل ما تورط نفسك فى كلام ساذج تضحك الناس عليك

عجيب امركم ايها المسلمين بتصدروا ناس ال IQ بتاعهم لا يتعدى ورك فرخة للمحاورات 



> أنا أطلبها ممن لا يخشى المواجهة ولا يعتمد على جوجل



يلا اثبت انى بعتمد على جوجل , عاشرة مرة تقولها ومش عارف تثبتها مش معقول يعنى



> ولست أنت المعنى بالطبع



انت تحمد الظروف اللى خلتنى اضحى بوقتى ومجهودى وانزل بمستوايا واتكلم مع انسان مجهول يؤمن بكتاب مهلهل نصيا لم يكتب جرة قلم واحدة دفاعا عنها

لا اعلم هل انت اصلا تملك كرامة او نخوة وانت لم ترد على حرف الى الان ؟


فى اى حجج تانية حابب تقولها ولا انت كدا خلصت

ادى كل الحجج خلصناها نبدأ بقة , ولا لسه مصمم على الهروب ؟http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1180687http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1180687http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1180687


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

3 صفحات بنهرى فى اى هرى ومهاترات وجدالات عقيمة , انت عارف لو انت واثق من نفسك كنت دخلت كتبت كلمة موافق نبدأ الموضوع بس اسلوب عقيم لمحاولة الهروب وانا مش هسيبك ونفسى طويل , اهرى زى ما تهرى هقفلك كل السكك وهجبرك على الخضوع فى الاخر


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (20 مايو 2019)

استكمالا لقائمة ( إهانات أبوستل لمحاوره ) ، اترفعت القائمة ل20 إهانة !!!!


1-( السوقي)
2-( العبيط)
3-(جويهل)
4-(معاق)
5-(شرشحة)
6-(يا أتفه من التفاهة)
7-(مصاب بمرض نفسي)
8-(جاهل)
9-(يا أبو جهل)
10-(فرط جهلك )
11-(يا معاق)
12-( هبل)
13-(أحفاد العبيط)
14-(شوية أرجوزات)
15-(الخايب)
16-(صاغر)
17-(اهري زي ما تهري)
18-(هجبرك على الخضوع)
19-(IQ ورك فرخة)
20-(منظرك عرة)



لا لن أقبل بمسح حرف من كلامي 

الأدلة المتعددة للنقطة الواحدة لا بأس بها، لكن أن تذكر  12 نقطة مختلفة عن بعضها وكأنك بتكتب مقال فهذا كلام فارغ 

(((ابدأ بانى نقطة وادخل انى نقطة فى انى نقطة واقول ايه واعمل ايه دا مش شغلك دى وظيفتى )))

موافق ، طالما نقطة ،  أكرر طالما نقطة ،  لكن أن تذكر 12 نقطة فهذا كلام فارغ



منتظر موافقتك على :

(1) ابدأ بنقطة واحدة فقط وليس 12 .....وضع تحتها أدلتك كما تشاء
(2) لا مسح لحرف من كلامي


----------



## احسان احسان (20 مايو 2019)

سلام المسيح للجميع 

يا استاذ شامى انت متوتر ليه....  مفيش فرق بين نقطة او عشرة فى موضوع واحد...  انت ايضا ممكن ترتب ردك فى نقاط...  مش فالح بس تقول لاخواتك ضحوا فانى مضح بالجهم الاكبر .. مش فالح غير انك تقول انك عايز تزنقه وتفرج عليه الفيس وغيرها من التحديات المفخمة بالاضافة لشتائم اخواتك لاستاذنا..  منظرك اصبح سئ للغاية... 

متابع بصمت لاخى واستاذى ومعلمى apostle.  Paul


----------



## شاهير (20 مايو 2019)

ا شامي
واضح انك عايز تهرب 
واضح انك معلوماتك على قد مستواك 
كما قال اخي apostol  poul
انت مرعوب
ولو انت واثق من نفسك 
ميهمكش كل اللي انا قلته ده
شكلك بقى وحش 
على رأي اخي واستاذي روح ذاكر


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

طيب انت خلاص جبت اخرك

علشان نبقى على نور وتبقى مكشوف قدام الكل

هو انت تقصد حرف من كلامك انت هتقتبس من كتب نقدية بتناقش نص العهد الجديد ؟؟

قولها يا مفلس وانا هفصل دماغك عن جسمك


اللى انا هقوله وهعمله دا مش شغلانتك ولا وظيفتك ولا دورك ولا يخصك 

بس انا فهمت انت بترمى على ايه ، منتظر ردك قدام الكل علشان الفضيحة تبقى مكتملة الاركان


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

يعينى الواد مبينامش الليل ظ¢ظ¤ ساعة قاعد فى المنتدى مرعوووووووووووووووووووب ، تسلم ايدى والله

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 1)

منتظر ردك علشان تكتمل اركان الفضيحة


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

انا هوريكوا بس حاجة بسيطة ازاى المسلم تقدر تجبره يعمل اللى انت عايزه بس بذكاء 

اول مرة نطرح مخطوطات صنعاء كان فى سنة كام ؟ ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¤ 









طيب والاخ احمد عايز يرد عليها امتى​






ظ¥ سنين علشان يفكروا يردوا ، يلا قدامك الفرصة بقة تتطبق اللى بتقوله على صفحتك وتفضحنا وتبين جهلنا متخفش مش هتقل عليك​


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (20 مايو 2019)

(1) وقت محدد....منعا للمذاكرة أسثناء الامتحان
(2)نقطة محددة ...منعا للتشتيت , ثم نقطة أخرى ....ثم نقطة أخرى .....ثم نقطة أخرى .....إلخ 
(3) عدم المسح نهائيا لأي حرف مما أكتبه 


الموضوع بسيط يا جماعة 

مفيش مخلوق ناظر قبل كده يرفض أن يكون  الحوار نقطة نقطة ....وكأني أدعوكم إلى الكفر ههههههههههه

إذا لم تقبلوا حتى هذا الأمر البدهي فماذا ستقبلون ؟  سبحان الله


----------



## أحمد الشامي1 (20 مايو 2019)

أقول لكو ؟؟

بلاش وقت محدد ....ذاكر براحتك يا أبستول عادي .....وارجع واستشير  وخلي اخواتك يساعدوك 

لكن مستحيل حوار ناجح يكون في أكثر من نقطة في نفس الوقت , وكذلك مستحيل أقبل أن تمسحوا شيئا من كلامي


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

اولا / راجع المشاركات اللى فاتت قفلتها عليك تماما وحددتلك المدة

ثانيا الموضوع يخص كتابك اصلا فانا الممتحن وانت التلميذ مش العكس ، واضح ان توترك بيمنعك من التفكير

ثانيا / متكررش نفسك قولت كل ما يخص الموضوع اقدر استخدمه باى صورة انا شايفها تصب فى الموضوع


ثالثا / مازلت انتظر جوابك ، هل انت تقصد اى حرف هو انك هتهرى باقتباسات من كتب نقديه للعهد الجديد ولالا علشان لو دا اقصدك افضحك بس قدام الكل

هنقبل بالاتى اللى انت مش عايز تقبله 

1- موعد محدد للمداخلات اول مشاركة ستكون بعد يومين ولك ضعف المدة للرد
2- من حق محاورك ان يتكلم فيما يريد طالما يصب فى الموضوع
3- لا يحق ليك ولا لى التكلم خارج اطار القران واى كلمة خارج القران او اى محاولة للقفز الى العهد الجديد او الاقتباس من كتب لا تتكلم عن تاريخ نص القران هو اعتراف مباشر منك بالهروب من الموضوع 


فهل ستقبل ام ستعلن هروبك المخزى المتوقع ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

بلاش وقت محدد ....ذاكر براحتك يا أبستول عادي .....وارجع واستشير وخلي اخواتك يساعدوك

حاول انت تذاكر فالاستاذ لا يداكر بل هو يفاجأ تلميذه الفاشل بما لا يتوقعه ولانك عارف انك بتحاور واحد قوى فانت مرعوب من اللى هقوله


لن يسمع لاى شخص بحذف حرف واحد كتبته فى الموضوع طالما ملتزم بيه

والسؤال للمرة الالف ماذا لو اقتبست ما يخص العهد الجديد يا حاج احمد للهروب من قرانك المهلهل وتشتيت الموضوع ؟


ارجع لاول مشاركة فى الموضوع انا وافقت على الموضوعين وانت لحد دلوقتى مرعوب تبدا فيما يخص قرانك ودخلت فى مهاترات عقيمة وغبية


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

الصراحة انا متكيف اوى اوى بس علشان حاسس انك مذلول ومرعوب وحطك تحت رجلى وبدوس

ياااااه احساس يكيف الواحد ، يدمها علينا نعمة


----------



## stevv (20 مايو 2019)

انتو متحاملين عليه ليه كده ؟ ، معلش يعنى الاسلوب ده مش لطيف وهو المفروض ضيف عندنا ومفروض الحوار ميكونش بالحديه دى وبالطريقه دى .
استاذ احمد لو تسمحلى يعنى استاذ ابوستل قال لحضرتك أن فى وقت محدد لكل مداخله لغايه م الحوار ينتهى مابينكو ، مينفعش حضرتك تحدد كده معينه كام ساعه وبعديها الحوار يخلص لان الهدف من المناظرة الكتابيه هى التعمق فى الموضوع وعرض وجهات النظر بالكامل ، وبالنسبه للنقط اعتقد مفيش اعتراض عند ابوستل بالالتزام بوحده الموضوع .

بالنسبه لاستاذ ابوستل ، اتمنى من حضرتك بس الهدوء المناظرة لسه مبداتش اصلا ، وحضرتك تملتلك من الحجه والعلم مايكفى


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مايو 2019)

الموضوع اتشتت وخرج عن سياقه الموضوع كان لتأكيد المناظر المسلم على بدأ الحوار واذ تحول

طيب نخلى المناظرة ساعتين
طيب ما تتكلمش فى نقط كتير
طيب متحذفش اى حاجة حتى لو اقتبست برا الموضوع اصلا

ودخلنا فى مرواغات واسلوب ينم على انه متعمد الهروب 

استاذ احمد برجاء الدخول لموضوع المناظرة والتأكيد على بدا المناظرة وكفا تشيت ومرواغة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3796963#post3796963

عموما لان الموضوع تم تشتيته عمدا بواسطة المحاور المسلم ومراوغته المستمرة من التأكيد على بدأ الحوار سيتم فتح موضوع جديد مكتوب كل شئ بالتفصيل ونرجو من الاستاذ احمد يكف عن المراوغة ويكتب تاكيده لكى نبدأ حوار منظم وعلمى فانا مصمم على انجاح المناظرة وبشجعه يقبلها او يرفضها هو حر احنا مش هنجبره على مناظرة بالعافية .

سيتم غلق الموضوع الحالى لتعمد التشتيت من الضيف المسلم وسيتم فتح موضوع اخر للمناظرة كل شئ موضح فيه بالتفاصيل ومنتظر تأكيد لنبدأ


----------



## شاهير (20 مايو 2019)

*صفحة التعليق على مناظرة الهارب  احمد الشامي*

سلام المسيح
اول مره اشوف واحد انسحب من المناظره لانه كان ناوي يشتت الموضوع 
استاذي العظيم قال لك يا استاذ احمد انه سيكون مناظرتين واحده للقرآن والأخرى للانجيل
وبعدين الاستاذ احمد قال ان المناظر سيتم تصويرها بالفيديو
فلماذا في كل مره تقول لا تحذف كلامي؟ 
هذا يثبت عجزك وعدم قدرتك على خوض المناظره
في رأيي هذا أكرم لك 
لقد عرفت قدر نفسك


----------



## احسان احسان (21 مايو 2019)

سلام المسيح 
لو تشوف كمية التهليل قبل الدخول للمنتدى من الشامى...  لكن لما دخل فى الجد وعرف ان الاستاذ ابستول مش هيتهاون قال مش لاعب....

عالم مغيبة....  وياريت الاخ ابستول يكتب لنا الجديد فى هذه الموضوعات..


----------

